
Google's Covid‑19 website launches - joering2
https://www.google.com/covid19/
======
akaashmaharaj
That is an interesting site. I was especially struck by the high number of
cases per capita in Switzerland (818.42 per million, at 18h20 UTC on Sunday 22
March 2020, compared to the global average of 45.79 per million).

Some of the very small states have outlandish rates per capita (San Marino at
5248.32 per million, Iceland at 1559.33 per million, Luxembourg at 1299.90 per
million), but this is obviously an artefact of their tiny populations, and
perhaps high rate of testing and detection.

~~~
op03
It's probably related to travel happening between jan-feb with China
specifically Wuhan. What would be interesting to see is the air connectivity
between Wuhan and all the most effected spots.

------
mtmail
The one president Trump annouced is
[https://www.projectbaseline.com/study/covid-19/](https://www.projectbaseline.com/study/covid-19/)
([https://techcrunch.com/2020/03/16/alphabets-verily-
launches-...](https://techcrunch.com/2020/03/16/alphabets-verily-launches-its-
california-covid-19-test-screening-site-in-a-limited-pilot/)) There was some
confusion because Verily is an Alphabet company and for most people
Alphabet==Google.

